# gentoo-sources-3.17.7 and rebuild virtualbox-modu.. [SOLVED]

## pdr

New version of virtualbox and virtualbox-modules runs fine with 3.17.7

NOT ENOUGH ROOM IN SUBJECT TO MARK

Upshot seems to be have to wait for a stable 4.3 VirtualBox

I get a compilation error running "emerge @module-rebuild" to rebuild virtualbox-modules for new kernel:

```
...

make[2]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-3.17.7-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/VBoxNetAdp.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c: In function ‘vboxNetAdpOsCreate’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c:186:48: error: macro "alloc_netdev" requires 4 arguments, but only 3 given

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c:184:15: error: ‘alloc_netdev’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c:184:15: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c:159:13: warning: ‘vboxNetAdpNetDevInit’ defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

scripts/Makefile.build:257: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.o' failed

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.o] Error 1

Makefile:1373: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp' failed

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.17.7-gentoo'

Makefile:200: recipe for target 'vboxnetadp' failed

make[1]: *** [vboxnetadp] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.24/work/vboxnetadp'

cp: cannot stat ‘vboxnetadp/vboxnetadp.ko’: No such file or directory
```

Had to boot back into 3.16.5 so I could use VirtualBox...Last edited by pdr on Tue Dec 23, 2014 1:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## radio_flyer

Yup. Same here. See this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=526652

After applying the patch attached to that bug report it compiled fine.

EDIT: However, virtualbox no longer runs. It now errors out with a "Failed to load VMMR0.ro (VERR_NO_EXEC_MEMORY) error.

After some googling, it appears this is a known problem fixed in virtualbox > 4.3 something.

So, it appears stable users have been left in the dust again by a stable kernel upgrade. Depressing, but familiar. Looks like the only options are to stay on kernel 3.16.5 for now, or move on to unstable virtualbox.

----------

## radio_flyer

FYI , after work I investigated some more. It appears the devs are working on stabilizing a working version:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=525506

I've had success unmasking the version they're working on:

[/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords]

=app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.16

=dev-util/kbuild-0.1.9998_pre20131130

=app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-4.3.16

=app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-4.3.16.95972

=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.3.16

So that's a workaround for now.

----------

## double_crane

same question.

So, just wait until the virtualbox version 4.3.XX is unmasked , right?

----------

## pdr

I'll stick with 3.16.5 - nothing I know about in 3.17.7 that will make or break me, but this *is* my work workstation and I need VirtualBox to run Windows for some software tools I use.

----------

## double_crane

now virtualbox 4.3.18 is marked as stable .

it compiles well .no such error

----------

